# Can I move my Betta into a smaller tank?



## Ktyb (Oct 17, 2019)

So I know the title sounds terrible but I'll give you the situation: I recently moved my plakat betta, Arlo into my 60L fish tank (I'm not sure what that is exactly in gallons, but I think 5.5 gallon is around 20L!) And after a few days in the tank, feel as though the tank is a bit well, 'boring' with just one fish.. he loves all the space of course but I was thinking of dividing the tank into 2 x 30L compartments and getting another betta! My worry is that, is it really cruel of me to halve the swimming space my betta currently has? Or will it be okay as it is still a fair amount of space? The dividers I 
bought - originally for a different tank - are coming from China so it won't be here for a while. Meaning Arlo will probably be well settled in by the time they do arrive.. the tank is heavily planted and will need a little rearranging to put a divider in. I don't mind not dividing it if it is going to be too cruel for Arlo but if he would still be happy I would love to get another Betta haha. I'm not keen on adding any other fish to the tank either if it remains as a 60L so I would only do a divider tank or leave it as is really! Any thoughts and suggestions appreciated 🙂


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

A 60 L is equal to a little over 15 gallon here in the states so dividing it into two equal spaces of 30 L Or a little over 7 gallon is not a bad thing. and your betta will not stress out over the reduction of space. However he might freak out when you add a new tank mate on the other side. It won't last long and they will both settle in to their new home. so don't feel bad about making the change. Our charges are quite resilient when it comes to housing. When you add the divider you might want to think about adding plants to the divider side to block the sight of another male, It would allow them freedom from each other and a place that would give them an area to rest and hide in.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi, I would like to add, be sure that you are 100% positive the new betta is healthy before introducing it to the tank. I have witnessed what new fish can do to a tank if not properly quarantined first. 

When setting up a quarantine tank, it should be heated and filtered with plenty of hiding area. It should be treated as if it is a permanent home for the betta until they are out of QT. Keep a separate syphon for the QT tank and do not reach your hands in the new tank and put them in your original tank. 

You may have already known this but I thought I would share anyway. 

You might also want to try dividing the tank first and see how he settles in before getting the new betta ( I had a betta become stressed when his space was reduced). 

I am just curious, what is the length of your aquarium?


----------



## Ktyb (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you guys for the advise and input!! I have 2 quarantine tanks at the moment that are presently set up all the time. I am also medicating my 3rd Betta, Salvador in a separate tank (a 5.5 gallon /20L) who I think will live in my office once he is better!

This is the tank I was thinking of separating: https://www.petbarn.com.au/fluval-c...M0r3DVPDH4EbCvjXcJGkXZ8s_UlpCx2hoCjscQAvD_BwE
So if I did want to divide it, it would be higher rather than longer. On that note, I have been thinking and rethinking the divided tank idea. Watching Arlo swim around so happily makes me want to just keep it as a 60L undivided tank. He's so active with his shorter fins and I actually always think to myself I should have called him Zippy haha because he is so active! I think if it wasn't Arlo specifically in this tank it would be not cruel to halve the space (My delta tail Anthony is much slower moving for example and just a lot less active so may handle the space reduction better; he is his own 38L planted tank btw but I just mean if he was in the 60L and had a space reduction it would be okay!) So for now I think Arlo is just going to have his 60L all to himself 😁 

Sorry for such a long reply! And thanks again for your replies- it's been really helpful and I will think about doing a divider tank in the future still with a different tank as a project 🤗 I also uploaded a photo of Arlo in case you were interested!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You might check what dividers are available where you live (country) and base the tank on those. IME, a longer-than-tall footprint works best for divided tanks. Plus, ready-made dividers seem easier to find.

If you do divide at some point I would strongly suggest a separate heater and filter for each section. If you just use one of each one of the residents is going to be shortchanged; especially with regards to good, even temperature.


----------

